# SS Mesh wicking for RDTA's



## Rob Fisher (17/8/17)

I need to find some mesh to try this!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BigMacZA (18/8/17)

When you find some, let me know. Brilliant idea this.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/8/17)

Gonna give this ago - I have loads of mesh sheets. You can pick 'em up at the Sirs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (18/8/17)

I like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigMacZA (18/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Gonna give this ago - I have loads of mesh sheets. You can pick 'em up at the Sirs


Will you have at VapeCon? May have to pick up a bit.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (18/8/17)

Hectic, I think this will become a thing. Thanks for posting Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/8/17)

BigMacZA said:


> Will you have at VapeCon? May have to pick up a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



You must ask @BigGuy @Sir Vape - but not in this sub forum as vendors cant reply here. Perhaps ask them here

Reactions: Like 3


----------

